
Blockchain Technology and the Law Are Allies, Not Enemies - Ameerrosic
https://medium.com/consensys-media/blockchain-technology-and-the-law-are-allies-not-enemies-da0cb7b98298
======
barisser
They are precisely incompatible because Blockchains are all about
programmatic, self-enforcing arbitration. In a correctly-functioning
Blockchain, there is no entry-point for non-permissioned humans to meddle with
outcomes. This is not a bug but a feature.

Ethereum keeps hard-forking and has thereby undermined its legitimacy. The
premise that code is law is central to Blockchains. The necessary corollary is
that human-law is irrelevant within the space of outcomes on the Blockchain.

In Bitcoin, no human court can prohibit a transaction from going through, or
being valid. Bitcoins cannot be confiscated by fiat. Full stop. Blockchains
were designed to create a purer, more mechanical and reliable arbitration than
the courts can give.

~~~
davidgerard
> In a correctly-functioning Blockchain, there is no entry-point for non-
> permissioned humans to meddle with outcomes. This is not a bug but a
> feature.

How about that DAO, eh. [https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/the-
dao.html](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/the-dao.html)

------
jokoon
Car and guns are the allies of the law, not enemies.

Yes, if it become mainstream enough and if the law adapts.

If not, blockchains are just some dark corner for money laundering.

------
jhoechtl
How can I read the articles? Or are they generally not more but a few
sentences?

~~~
setra
The original was posted on medium: [https://medium.com/consensys-
media/blockchain-technology-and...](https://medium.com/consensys-
media/blockchain-technology-and-the-law-are-allies-not-enemies-
da0cb7b98298#.bxw68clm2)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from [http://blockgeeks.com/blockchain-
technology/](http://blockgeeks.com/blockchain-technology/).

------
pdimitar
Things like smart contracts would kill off the very need for many law firms so
I'm not sure I followed the article well.

